# hand sanding vs power sanding



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

I am done with the construction phase of my project, time to sand and stain. Should I hand sand all of it, or can I get away with a small electric sander (the vibrating type, not orbital?) It would save a lot of time, because these are matching book-cases that are over 7' tall.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I would use a electric sander because of the size, just go through all the grades of sandpaper until you get what your after...then finish up

post some pics


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Both, random orbit sanders rule. You'll still have to sand some by hand, inside corners. 
later, biggreen


----------



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

My orbital sander is a little modified. I wired the orbital part out because I mainly used it for marble and granite work, so it basically spins like a tasmanian devil at about 3 million rpms. I guess I should just buy a new one.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

As far as tools go, they're pretty cheap.
later, biggreen


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I use a pneumatic orbital sander (like body shops use) and it works wonders on wood. It doesn't leave swirl marks unless you try to leave marks. It removed wood faster than a vibrating sander but not as fast as a band sander. They are cheap to buy but use lots of air.


----------



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

Here are some pics of my latest (and first) project. Sanding and staining starts tonight. The pics are taken on different camera settings, I'm no photographer, so I was trying to get the best result via trial and error.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job - looks good.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin' job, Hui...

Shore beats the he11 out of my first bookcase 'project' back in the middle ages when we got married...Couple of dozen bricks and a few 1x12s.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

They make a type of sandpaper you can hold in your hand, but that's only for wood turners cause the wood is already moving for you ! All other sandpaper is for a machine of some sort !


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

You did a fine job on these shelves. They look very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Good lookin' job, Hui...
> 
> Shore beats the he11 out of my first bookcase 'project' back in the middle ages when we got married...Couple of dozen bricks and a few 1x12s.


Did you paint the bricks???







That always added a touch of class.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Those are some nice looking bookcases. I really like that molding work on the top...very nice. Stain or natural finish???? gb


----------



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

staining starts tonight, gonna go dark walnut to bring out the grain.


----------

